# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive Online Chat With THOPPIL JOPPAN SCRIPT WRITER NISHAD KOYA

## Bilalikka Rules

*ForumKeralam Exclusive Online Chat With THOPPIL JOPPAN SCRIPT WRITER NISHAD KOYA◆Today 5PM*


Start Posting Your Questions

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Hai.........Nishadji,

1. Ordinary enna humour touch ulla valare valiya oru vijayachithrathinte pinbalathil  adyamayi Mammootty enna tharathinte cinemakku script ezhuthumbol prekshakar ordinary enna chithrathinte vijayam aavum pratheekshikkuka.............oru commercial entertainer enna reethiyil..........prekshkarkku oru van vijaya chithram pratheekshikkamo?  

2. love=alchohol  enna tag kandu..............Mammootty enna tharathe vachu ippozhum love angleil oru film script thayyarakkan thankalkku budhimuttu undaayo?

3. ordinary, politechnic, madhuranaranga enna chithrangalil ninnum ethratholam vibinnamaanu thoppil Joppente thirakkadha?

----------


## Helwin

ennennum orthirikan pattunna humour situations moviyil undakumo...??

----------


## Helwin

salimettanteyum ashokan chettanteyum oru thirich varavayirikumo ee film nishad ikka ??

----------


## mynameisSHAN

*ordinary, politechnic, madhuranaranga eee film vechu thoppil joppan comedykk pradhanyam undo*

----------


## Saaradhi

Hi Nishad,

I am from changanacherry and friend of Johny Antony. Since we have come across a lot of Nasrani massive characters like in Kottayam Kunjachan, Sangham, Nasrani etc, what new we can expect from THOPPIL JOPPAN? While casting Mammootty for the movie, how much excited you were and Johny's support to make the massive flavor to please the fans!?

Wish you the very best for the TJ and future ventures!...  wishes from Team POFFACTIO (Prithviraj Official Network).

----------


## Jay Jay

Adhyam thane Thoppil Joppan Valiya oru Vijayam ayirikate ennu Ashamsikunu. 

Vijayagalum parajayagalum thangaludey Cinema jeevithathil ondayitond . Ordinary enna Valiya Vijathinu shesham thalgalku athu pole ola Vijayam avarthikan Sadhichitila ..
Thoppil Joppan il ethy nilkumbol , Enthoke  anu parajayapetta Films il ninnu thangal padichathu ???

----------


## Cinema Freaken

*Hi Nishad Sir, Welcome To FK


Thoppil Joppante Teasers Ellam Ithinodakam Thanne Janangal Etteduthu Kazhinju! Mammookkayude Mannerisms Ellam Pazhe Achayan Kadhapathrangale Veendum Manassilekku Konduvaran Idayayi! Athinu Oru Special Thanks

Ente Chodyam Ithaanu!

Sirinte Mumbathe Films (Madhuranaranga,Ordinary) Okke Pole Ithum Athe Pattern* *(First Half Comedy Athu Kazhinju Serious Modeilekku)* * Anoo Follow Cheythirikkunnathu ..? 

All The Best For Thoppil Joppan And Future Projects..............
*

----------


## KulFy

Hi Nishad sir...welcome to FK...
Mammookkayudeyum Salimettanteyum charactersine kurichu randu vakku??? Thoppil Joppaniloode Mayan Kutti V yudeyum srank ashantem polulla oru combination aanu expect cheyyunnathu...athu pole enthenkilum combination scenes ivar thammilundo???
Pinne oru cheriya suggestion koodi...Salim Kumarinu social mediayil ulla fans power vere level aanu...appo pullide thoppil joppane enthenkilum oneliner vachoru teaser irakki koode...allenkil traileril include cheythalum mathi....ippo malayalikal ettavum kooduthal kaathirikkunnathu salimettante comedyilekkulla oru gambheera thirichu varavaanu...athu thoppil joppaniloode aakanam ennu bhayankara aagraham undu...all the best for joppan and your upcoming films and thanks for joining FK

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## MHP369

Kidu interview...ithinu pinnil pravarthicha ellaarkkum hrudayam niranja nanni  :Clap:

----------


## Saathan

:FK ROCKZ: .......

----------


## Helwin

kidu interview...

----------


## Robinhood

Kidu...Fk nna summava..
 :FK ROCKZ: 
 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Young Mega Star

Just gone through the interview.. Great one and feels excited for the movie as ur words were cing out from your heart.. 

Jopppaaaaa.... Keralam ingada thoppakkanneeee  :Smile:

----------


## Mike

WAITING FOR jOPPACHAYAN DAYS  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Mike

arum eni Kabadi kabadi ennu paranju vararthu..Ikka kabadi kalicha nthavum...  seriyavumo.. bore akumo... enonum alojichu mushiyanda..... ketallo padathnte thudakathil mathre ulloo...

----------


## Oruvan1

Adipoli adipoli.
Ithinte pinnil pravarthicha ellaavarkkum nanniii 

Kidu sambhavam

----------


## Oruvan1

> padachone..jeevikan sammayikoola alle..njan ingane okke angu poyikolam pahayaaa..thank you for the compliments..masha allah..


Enthoru vinayam:)

----------


## megamaestro

> DEAR NISHAD.
> 
> Thaangale kanan valare sundaran anallo like mammookka,scriptinu purame abinayathilum shremichoode?


ivdem iyalk ithu thannalle pani

----------


## KOBRA

*Thanks Nishad Koya*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

@4EVER sticky aaku

----------


## Sumesh Steephen

:Ok: 
 :Ok: ...................




> hi sumesh
> 
> joppan oru kabadi based cinema alla..joppan oru kabadi player um kabadi aaradhakanum anenu maathram..cinema yil thudakathil maathram kabadi ullu..kadhayum kabadi yum ayit bandham illa..

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> Thoppil joppan 130 minutes duration ulla comedy family movie anu, ningaleyum kudumbatheyum theateril pottichiripikumenn enikurappund, ee chat session enik nalloru experience aayrnu, sadharana preshakerude pulse ariyaanum, pratheekshakal manasilakkanum kooduthal upakarapedum,ellaavarkum nanni,nale thoppil joppante censor anu,innu video song und, ellavardeyum anugrahavum,prarthanayum undavanam
> 
> 
> thanks forumkeralam members
> nishad koya


 :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

ingeru vannu chummaa angu pratheekshakal vaanolamaakki...... :Yes:

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

3 much.......
..

----------

